# AVS switchbox and accuair manifold confused?



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

Ive done some research and found that this setup can work but i have a few questions. For the syestem to work would i need to have one of these switchboxes-> http://www.airassisted.com/Air-Mana.../AVS-Spikes-Up-9-switch-box/product_info.html

....or does my current switch work?->http://www.airassisted.com/Air-Mana.../AVS-Spikes-Up-7-switch-box/product_info.html

also where on the manifold would my guage line feed into the 4 ports on the back? if i could have some help that would be awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The VU4 will work with the AVS 7 switch. In each VU4 package there is a card that denotes which wire activates which solenoid. Thus, you just wire it to the corresponding wire on the AVS box - it's quite simple actually. The 4 gauge ports on the back of the VU4 are all 1/4" ports so either you need to run 1/8 x 1/4" fittings (it'll have to be numatics) or you can run 1/4" x 1/4" fittings and then change the back of your gauges over to 1/4" fittings. Let me know if you have any other questions :thumbup:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The VU4 will work with the AVS 7 switch. In each VU4 package there is a card that denotes which wire activates which solenoid. Thus, you just wire it to the corresponding wire on the AVS box - it's quite simple actually. The 4 gauge ports on the back of the VU4 are all 1/4" ports so either you need to run 1/8 x 1/4" fittings (it'll have to be numatics) or you can run 1/4" x 1/4" fittings and then change the back of your gauges over to 1/4" fittings. Let me know if you have any other questions :thumbup:


Oh awesome, so this will delete all my brass manual valves that are coming off my tank and i will just need hose from the manifold to the tank and comp., and the lines from the bags to manifold? and thats it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

If you purchase the VU4 manifold, you will no longer need brass valves and you will not need any fittings for the valve side of the management system as the manifold has all the fittings integrated right out of the box as seen here: http://openroadtuning.myshopify.com/products/accuair-vu4-4-way-manifold - the new fittings are SMC cartridges and are slightly better than the brass in terms of ease of removing the line. When the line comes off the tank, it will plug directly into the manifold on the port named "INT" or intake and then on the front side you will run your 4 lines. Let me know if you have any other questions :thumbup:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If you purchase the VU4 manifold, you will no longer need brass valves and you will not need any fittings for the valve side of the management system as the manifold has all the fittings integrated right out of the box as seen here: http://openroadtuning.myshopify.com/products/accuair-vu4-4-way-manifold - the new fittings are SMC cartridges and are slightly better than the brass in terms of ease of removing the line. When the line comes off the tank, it will plug directly into the manifold on the port named "INT" or intake and then on the front side you will run your 4 lines. Let me know if you have any other questions :thumbup:


cool, do you happen to have any diagrams you could send me on wiring everything and where the air lines for the bags and guages would go? and this would a 100% leak free system correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll see if I can pull up the AVS diagram and the AccuAir diagram I should have a copy in my toolbox. As for the valve plumbing - it's very intuitive when you look at the system. The ports are labeled INT and EXH - and stand for intake and exhaust, respectively. The bag ports are labeled 1, 2, 3, and 4. Port 1 is the left front bag, port 2 is the right front bag, port 3 is the left rear bag and port 4 is the right rear bag. Each gauge port on the back is labeled to correspond with the numbered bag ports.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'll see if I can pull up the AVS diagram and the AccuAir diagram I should have a copy in my toolbox. As for the valve plumbing - it's very intuitive when you look at the system. The ports are labeled INT and EXH - and stand for intake and exhaust, respectively. The bag ports are labeled 1, 2, 3, and 4. Port 1 is the left front bag, port 2 is the right front bag, port 3 is the left rear bag and port 4 is the right rear bag. Each gauge port on the back is labeled to correspond with the numbered bag ports.


 ok sweet thanks! sounds simple, if you find some of the diagrams just shoot me a PM thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

I was running an Accuair with the 7 switch, I just got a 8 pin plug with male and female ends, cut the Accuair plug off, and spliced the manifold to one plug and the switch box the the other. It worked out great.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

.FLY GLI. said:


> I was running an Accuair with the 7 switch, I just got a 8 pin plug with male and female ends, cut the Accuair plug off, and spliced the manifold to one plug and the switch box the the other. It worked out great.


 Nice!, is it a leak free system like could i leave my car at ride height for a week and not loose psi?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

i dont see why they would sell a system that leaks. As long as it's installed correctly


----------

